# House musty after power washing



## Angelique (Mar 5, 2012)

The painters power-washed our house this morning, and parts of our house are smelling musty. I know some of this is due to getting the brick porches outside of our house wet, but this is mustier than if irrigation water were to get on those bricks. Do you think water got into the attic through the vents? Is it typical for a house to smell musty after power washing? Our house is stucco with wood trim and an asphalt roof.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Angelique said:


> The painters power-washed our house this morning, and parts of our house are smelling musty. I know some of this is due to getting the brick porches outside of our house wet, but this is mustier than if irrigation water were to get on those bricks. Do you think water got into the attic through the vents? Is it typical for a house to smell musty after power washing? Our house is stucco with wood trim and an asphalt roof.


This is a site for professionals you should try www.diychatroom.com 

There may have been some water getting in through the vents but I have never heard this complaint before. Problems after the wash huh? I hope you hired a professional with a professional attitude. I would imagine by the time the job is done there will be a list of issues.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The musty smell comes from moisture and mold. That wouldn't happen in one day. Its possible you already had a condition and some water got in and activated the spores. 

When you smell mold, it is actually mold spores entering your nasal passage.. nice huh?


----------



## Angelique (Mar 5, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> This is a site for professionals you should try www.diychatroom.com


Sorry! I'm always posting in the wrong place. But I'm not a do-it-yourselfer; is DIY chatroom also for people who have hired professionals?


----------



## Angelique (Mar 5, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> The musty smell comes from moisture and mold. That wouldn't happen in one day. Its possible you already had a condition and some water got in and activated the spores.


Yes, it's true that mold wouldn't happen in a day. I guess some stuff got wet that doesn't normally get wet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Angelique said:


> Sorry! I'm always posting in the wrong place. But I'm not a do-it-yourselfer; is DIY chatroom also for people who have hired professionals?


Some do. There is a wide range of knowledge there and many professionals post there as well. 

I think Ken hit the head.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Did your dog get wet during the pressure washing?


----------



## Angelique (Mar 5, 2012)

RH said:


> Did your dog get wet during the pressure washing?


ROFL! Our dog is so little that they could have pressure-washed him across the yard!


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

It is quite normal for that smell in my opinion. When washing a house you break down the mold spores which create a more powerful smell then if they just for wet by the rain. The smell should go away with a day or two.


----------

